# The new favorite chew... Texas Toothpicks!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just got a bag of these this morning when I was out getting the Nature's Variety to try for Brody. I remember people saying that their dogs loved these, so thought I'd try them out! They are the end of a cows tail! Ewwww! I guess it can't be worse than a bully stick. ha. Brody went CRAZY for it and didn't put it down for an hour. Even after working on it nonstop for an hour, he's only chewed a little bit off the end. 

They are sort of between a pig ear and a bully stick, I'd say. Long like a bully stick, but more of a pig ear consistency? But hard like a bully stick. LOL! Hard to describe so here's a few pictures of Brody enjoying his Texas Toothpick. (Made by Merrick).

First taste....










Working on it ....










YUM YUM ...










Hey! Give it back! I'm not done yet!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha! awwww brody is so cute! wow he's really into it! maybe i'll have to give this a go sometime...hmm


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mine love the texas toothpicks, especially Ben. He is the chewer. Frankie waits till Ben chews them and gets them all gummy then he takes it. Frankie is lazy..........:evil1:


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Brody is beautiful, I love looking at photos of him.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha! awwww brody is so cute! wow he's really into it! maybe i'll have to give this a go sometime...hmm


Yea, Dexter's probably low on treats and needs some more!!! LOL.

Tracy,

You know everything you post about food or treats, I go and buy so I'll be getting on the innernet right now. Brody is so gorgeous. I love his shiny coat and his elegant stance. I can never, ever get sick of looking at him. His collar rocks, by the way!!! Thanks for the post. BTW, mine adore the nupro with their food thanks to you. And the kona chips! Those are a fav. The pig ears give mine a bit of runny potty so I had to discontinue them. I'm gonna try these!


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I tried giving Jaelyn a pigs tail (much the same thing) and she loved it too! I love that she doesn't finish it in five minutes like other treat bones I give her.

Brody is so adorable! I'm always eager to see new piccy's of him too!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Brodysmom* were can I get this? does it smell?
Brody looks amazing as always. And seems to really love it.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

do these have a smell? i'm reeeally particular about what chews i give to bam because fo the smell, enough taht i will shell out $10 for a singel bully stick. i wanna give these a try!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

i was thinking about trying these too, we'll have to pick some up next time. 

the last chew i bought for them was sam's yam dried sweet potato chews, they dont last long at all-maybe 5-10 minutes, they are sponge like. they still make a good treat...


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

not sure what price you found, but they are available on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Merricks-Texa...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1243631672&sr=8-3


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

carrera said:


> not sure what price you found, but they are available on amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Merricks-Texa...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1243631672&sr=8-3


Ow yay thank you I will order it now.


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

**

LOL. I love his expression on the last pic. He's like WTF? Very cute pics! Thanks for sharing. I will be getting some TX toothpicks when I get my chi too!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww...Brody looks like he really liked those Texas Toothpicks! 
Yeah your right, I don't think anything could be worse then what the bully sticks are! Lol!!

Brody does look gorgeous! His coat is awesome!!! What a special little boy .


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

MMM chloe wants a bite!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> do these have a smell? i'm reeeally particular about what chews i give to bam because fo the smell, enough taht i will shell out $10 for a singel bully stick. i wanna give these a try!


No, they don't smell at all!! They are a really cool treat. He did chew it down about halfway over the afternoon, so they don't last as long as bully sticks, but they are a neat treat. They aren't greasy either. Pig ears are kind of greasy/oily and these are not at all. Give them a try! I think you'll be pleased!

Brodysmom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Yea, Dexter's probably low on treats and needs some more!!! LOL.


hahaha!! he loves trying new things out  i love seeing his reaction! ^_^


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I need to get my chis some of these......Teresa was posting about this......Brody is so handsome with his shiny coat....


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha!! he loves trying new things out  i love seeing his reaction! ^_^


In my next life, I wanna come back as Dexter!!!

Okay, I ordered them from our bestbullysticks website. I needed bullysticks anyway and since the shipping is 9 bucks no matter what you order, I grabbed a bag of them. I also ordered the fish sticks that pigeonsheep recommended. Can't wait to try all of it. Mine are in a state of depression over no more piggy ears. 

Thanks again Tracy, you've never steered us wrong.

Teresa's little ones love these. She mentioned it a while back and I meant to order them then.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely pics, Brody is so handsome


----------



## ChihuahuaMad (May 4, 2007)

aww what great pics, he seems to really enjoy them


----------

